# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Երևանի սպորտային ակումբներ

## Սուրենիքս

Այ ցանկություն կա մի տեղ զբաղվելու , բայց որտեղ ու ինչ գնով չգիտեմ,
շատ թանկ տեղեր չեմ պատրաստվում, ոչ ել  հին ,մաշված ու անդոր բուրմունքներով վայրեր կուզեմ, այլ մի կոկիք, նորմալ տեղ խելքը գլխին գներով : Դուշ ել լինի (նորմալ,մարդավարի)

*Մոդերատորական: Այս թեմայում քննարկվելու են Երևան քաղաքի սպորտային ակումբներն ու մարզադահլիճները:*

----------


## Fobus

Կարող ես գնալ Անի սպորտի և գեղեցկության սրահ , գտնվում ա Դավթաշենում , կամրձին շատ մոտ ... ամեն մի պարապմունքը արժե 1000 դրամ ... վատ տեղ չէ : 
Նաև Կիլիկիայում կա լավ մարզասրահ , բայց գինը չգիտեմ

----------


## Սուրենիքս

*Ֆոբուս* - Դուշ ել կա?

----------


## Fobus

Կիլիկայում համոզված չեմ , բայց Անիում հաստատ կա , գեյզեր ա դրած , բայց մաքուր ա [մի տարի առաջ որ ես գնում էի այդպես էր]

----------


## PoeT

Րաաակս, 1 տարի առաջ որոշ ժամանակ պարապեցի, սկզբում գնացի ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ, 1 պարապունքը 1500 դրամ: Հայաստանում տրենաժորները մաշված էին, մի հատ աշխատող հեծանիվ չկար: Մի քանի օր հետո գնացի Բելլա, 1 պարապունքը կարծեմ 2000 էր կամ 1500: Դուրս եկավ, բայց շուտով այդ տեղն էլ փոխեցի, վերջապես գնացի Արցախի փ. ի վրա գտնվող 2x2: Պարապունքը 1000 դրամ, մարզիչը հիանալի անձնավորություն, տրենաժորները լիիիիքքքքը: Կարծում եմ ամենալավ տեղն էը:

----------


## kiki

օօօ, ես այս թեման չէի տեսել, ես էլ մի ամիսա փորձում եմ կոնկրետ մեկից հաստատ իմանալ որտեղ կարելի է գնալ, հազար տեղ են ասում, բայց փորձում եմ փորձված տեղ գնալ...
Պոետ ջան, մանրամասն չե՞ս գրի, որ մասում է կոնկրետ այդ Արցախի փողոցն ու դահլիճը...ի՞նչ մարզիչներ են, ո՞րն է ամենալավը, քանի օրը  մեկ կարելի է գնալ...թե՞ դա կապված է քեզանից, ու քանի՞ ժամ է պարապմունքը տևում...

----------


## Fobus

հիմա ինքս գնում եմ Հայաստան ու բավականին գոհ եմ , պարապմունքը արժի 1500 դրամ , բայց ամեն ինչը շատ լավ է : Հեծանիվները աշխատում են , մարզիչը շատ լավ մարդ է : Դեռ ոչինչ չեմ գտել դժգոհելու:

----------


## Սուրենիքս

Ես վերջը գտա ամենա լավ տեղը որը ինձ շատ դուր եկավ,
դա 16-կվարտալում Միլենա գեղեցկության սրահում է, աբոնիմենտը , որը 12 պարապունք է  մի ամիս ձգում է ու գինն է 10000 դրամ, իսկ առանձին պարապունքը 1000 դրամ է, շատ լավ տեղ է, աղջիկները ու տղաները առանձին օրեր են գնում , դա է միակ վատ բանը տղաների համար որ աղջիկներ չեն լինում որ տոնուս տան,... բայց թրեյները շատ լավնա ու տրենաժորնորը նոր են, ու լավ սարքացա ամեն ինչ .

Իսկ վերջերս թումանյանի վրա նոր տեղա բացվել ելի լավնա, բայց թանգա Միլենայի համեմատ…

----------


## Ուրվական

Ժողովուրդ, ով ինչ խորհուրդ կտա, որտեղ կարող եմ պարապել, ուզում եմ բավականին երկար ընդմիջումից հետո նորից սպորտով զբաղվել, ու շատ ակտիվ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Այս եղանակին ամենակարևոր գործոնը մարզադահլիճներում դա օդափոխության համակարգն է: Օրինակ ես շատ էի սիրում հաճախել Դավիթ Համբարձումյան մարզադպրոցի մարզադահլիճը, բայց հիմա չեմ գնում, որովհետև կոնդիցիոները ոչ թե օդափոխում է այլ պարզապես սառեցնում բազմակի օգտագործման համար նախատեսված օդը, որի մեջ թթվածնի պարունակությունը գնալով նվազում է: Այդպիսի պայմաններում պարապելը ոչ միայն հաճելի չէ, այլ նաև կարող է վնասակր լինել: 

Եթե գիտեք մարզադահլիճ, որտեղ օդափոխությունը լավ է կազմակերպված, խնդրում եմ ասեք:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Ժողովուրդ, ով ինչ խորհուրդ կտա, որտեղ կարող եմ պարապել, ուզում եմ բավականին երկար ընդմիջումից հետո նորից սպորտով զբաղվել, ու շատ ակտիվ:


Գոռ ջան խորհուրդ կտամ միանգամից շատ ակտիվ չսկսես զբաղվել: Սկսի զբաղվել, բայց ակտիվությունը աճեցրու կամաց-կամաց ասենք 2 շաբաթում. մանավանդ որ երևի ստիպված կլինես սեպտեմբերից կրկին չզբաղվել (դաժան ա, բայց փաստ): Իսկ ի՞նչ սպորտաձևով ես ուզում զբաղվել:

----------


## Angelina

> Ժողովուրդ, ով ինչ խորհուրդ կտա, որտեղ կարող եմ պարապել, ուզում եմ բավականին երկար ընդմիջումից հետո նորից սպորտով զբաղվել, ու շատ ակտիվ:


Հիմա երևի լողով, իսկ եթե ունես ավելի սիրված սպորտ, ապա ավելի նախընտրելի է դա:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Գոռ ջան խորհուրդ կտամ միանգամից շատ ակտիվ չսկսես զբաղվել: Սկսի զբաղվել, բայց ակտիվությունը աճեցրու կամաց-կամաց ասենք 2 շաբաթում. մանավանդ որ երևի ստիպված կլինես սեպտեմբերից կրկին չզբաղվել (դաժան ա, բայց փաստ): Իսկ ի՞նչ սպորտաձևով ես ուզում զբաղվել:



Էհհհհհհհհհ... իրոք դաժան ա: Չգիտեմ կոնկրետ, կամ տրենաժոր, կամ լող: Որը որ ավելի հարմար կլինի: Բայց դու կոնկրետ տեղեր գիտե՞ս Բագրատ ջան, ես էդ տրենաժորնիներից ընդհանրապես տեղյակ չեմ: :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Հիմա երևի լողով, իսկ եթե ունես ավելի սիրված սպորտ, ապա ավելի նախընտրելի է դա:


Չէ, դե ավելի սիրվածը ֆուտբոլն ա: Լող, իրոք կուզենայի: Չգիտեմ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Էհհհհհհհհհ... իրոք դաժան ա: Չգիտեմ կոնկրետ, կամ տրենաժոր, կամ լող: Որը որ ավելի հարմար կլինի: Բայց դու կոնկրետ տեղեր գիտե՞ս Բագրատ ջան, ես էդ տրենաժորնիներից ընդհանրապես տեղյակ չեմ:


Դե ես էդ Դավիթ Համբարձումյանի տրենաժորնին եմ գնում, եթե ուզում ես ուրբաթ իրար հետ կարանք գնանք: Մի պարապմունքը արժի 1000 դրամ: Մարզիչը լավն ա, մթնոլորտը լավն ա, աղջիկներ կան սիրուն-սիրուն, տաք դուշ, մենակ մեկ-մեկ շատ մարդ ա լինում միքիչ նեղվածք ա ստեղծվում, տրենաժորները վատը չեն, չնայած շատ լավն էլ չեն: Իմ համար միակ պրոբլեմը հիմա թթվածնի պակասությունն ա, դրա համար ինտենսիվ չեմ պարապում: Բացի դրանից կա հայաստան առևտրի տանը, ասում են ավելի ընդարձակ ա տեղը, բայց արժի 1500 դրամ, կա Երվանդ Քոչար փողոցի վրա Բելլա (դրանից տեղյակ չեմ) ու միհատ էլ համեմատաբար նոր բացված Conor -ա ինչա մի անգամ եմ եղել դուրս չի եկել քյառթու տեղ էր:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Դե ես էդ Դավիթ Համբարձումյանի տրենաժորնին եմ գնում, եթե ուզում ես ուրբաթ իրար հետ կարանք գնանք: Մի պարապմունքը արժի 1000 դրամ: Մարզիչը լավն ա, մթնոլորտը լավն ա, աղջիկներ կան սիրուն-սիրուն, տաք դուշ, մենակ մեկ-մեկ շատ մարդ ա լինում միքիչ նեղվածք ա ստեղծվում, տրենաժորները վատը չեն, չնայած շատ լավն էլ չեն: Իմ համար միակ պրոբլեմը հիմա թթվածնի պակասությունն ա, դրա համար ինտենսիվ չեմ պարապում: Բացի դրանից կա հայաստան առևտրի տանը, ասում են ավելի ընդարձակ ա տեղը, բայց արժի 1500 դրամ, կա Երվանդ Քոչար փողոցի վրա Բելլա (դրանից տեղյակ չեմ) ու միհատ էլ համեմատաբար նոր բացված Conor -ա ինչա մի անգամ եմ եղել դուրս չի եկել քյառթու տեղ էր:


Հա, Բագրատ ջան, ուզում եմ, թե չէ էս ինչ ա մեր վիճակը: Թե նեղվածք ա, պետք ըլնի, կլայնացնենք, էլի:  :LOL:  Լավ, ավելի մանրամասն կպայմանավորվենք: :Wink:

----------


## Նավաստի

Մի հատ զալ ժամանակին Ուրարտու համալսարանի տակ կար: Կորյուն փողոցի վրա:
Դրանից ինչ որ մեկը տեղյա՞կ է: Կա՞, չկա՞, գինը՞:

----------


## Fobus

անկապ տեղ էր. հիմա ոնց որ կա, պարապմունքը 1500

----------


## Դարք

փնտրում եմ գին-որակ ամենալավ հարաբերակցությամբ ֆիտնես ակումբ և լողավազան,please օգնեք, էս ամառ ոնց-որ պարապ եմ մնացել,եթե ավելի հետաքրքրաշարժ ժամանց առաջարկեք չեմ հրաժարվի :Think:  :Think:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Դե լավ, հա, ինչ տխուր բան կա?  :Wink:  
Լիարժեք ակումբ/մարզադահլիճ դե կարող են համարվել Golds Gym-ը և  Orange-ը, ու մեկ էլ քաղաքից դուրս մի հատ ինչ-որ շատ ժամանակակից ակումբ կա, բայց չեմ հիշում անունը:
Aquatek-ը չեմ տեսել, բայց էլի կարծում եմ բազմաթիվ հնարավորություններ ունի` արդեն ջրային պորցեդուրաների հետ կապված` սպա, լողավազան, սոլյարի:
Իդեպ` Գոլդս Ջիմում սոլյարի չկար  :Tongue:  ի տարբերություն Օրանջի /չնայած` ինձ երկուսն էլ չեն հուզում  :LOL: /

Բացի այդ` կան բազմաթիվ սպորտային ու կիսասպորտային /բոդի բիլդինգ, մարտաձևեր, ֆիթնես, յոգա, ֆլեքս, պար, մերսում, սպա/ ակումբներ, որոնք չափսերով են փոքր, որոշ սպորտաձևեր չունեն, բայց էլի մարզադահլիճներ ու լողավազաններ ունեն:
Մասնավորապես, Flex-ը, Ֆեմինան /միայն կանանց համար/, Նեպտունը, Հայաստանը, Միլենա:
Վերջին թվարկածներիս մեջ ահավոր անմակարդակ բաներ կան  :Sad:

----------


## Racer

> փնտրում եմ գին-որակ ամենալավ հարաբերակցությամբ ֆիտնես ակումբ և լողավազան,please օգնեք, էս ամառ ոնց-որ պարապ եմ մնացել,եթե ավելի հետաքրքրաշարժ ժամանց առաջարկեք չեմ հրաժարվի


օրինակ DDD ակումբ

----------


## xaladilnick

DDD ին հեչ լավը չի ընդե թանգ ա ու անվորակ խոսքը տրինաժոռների մասին է

----------


## Racer

> DDD ին հեչ լավը չի ընդե թանգ ա ու անվորակ խոսքը տրինաժոռների մասին է


Դէ կարէլի ա Դինամո գնալ՝ իրանց էկիպիրովկեն լավ ա բայց կարող ա ոչ բոլորին հարմար լինի

----------


## Ուրվական

Ժողովուրդ, ինչ սպորտային ակումբ, մասնավորապես՝ տրենաժորային դահլիճ խորհուրդ կտաք, որտեղ կարելի է կազմվածքն ուղղել ու ազատվել ավելորդ քաշից, այլ ոչ թե մկանները մարզել ու լցվել: Խնդրում եմ թարմ տվյալներ ասել ու գներով, պայմաններով, հարմարաություններով և հասցեներով, եթե հնարավոր է:

----------


## xaladilnick

> Ժողովուրդ, ինչ սպորտային ակումբ, մասնավորապես՝ տրենաժորային դահլիճ խորհուրդ կտաք, որտեղ կարելի է կազմվածքն ուղղել ու ազատվել ավելորդ քաշից, այլ ոչ թե մկանները մարզել ու լցվել: Խնդրում եմ թարմ տվյալներ ասել ու գներով, պայմաններով, հարմարաություններով և հասցեներով, եթե հնարավոր է:


Արաբկիր սպորտ դպրոց մարզիչը Կարեն (երեքշաբթի -հինգշաբթի-շաբաթ) զալը շատ լավն է վերանորոգված, տղեքն ել կարգին տղեք են : Դուշեվոյ, հանդերձարան հրաշալի վերանորոգված : Թողում են ինչքան ուզես պարապես ես օրինակ 3 ժամ պարապում էի :Aggressive:  
Գինը 12 պարապմունքը 10000 : Ամենա լավ տեղն ա շատ մարդ չի գալի, վոբշմ գնա չես փոշմանի շատ ավելի լավն ա քանց DDDn և այլ վայրեր: 
Հ.Գ ապրիլ մայիս պարապել եմ սեպտեմբերից շարունակելու եմ :Smile: 
Ուրվական քեզ խորհուրդ գնա լցվի հետո մտի սուշկայի շրջան և կունենաս հրաշալի մարմին :Smile:

----------

erewanski (26.08.2009)

----------


## ministr

Գոռ ջան, բայց դրանք մեկը մյուսից անկախ չեն: Ես Հայաստան եմ գնում, վատ չի, համենայն դեպս ինձ բավարարումա: Պարապմունքը 1500 դրամա, աբոնենտով 12 պարապմունքը 15000 դրամ: Դուշեվոյ կա:
Ժամային սահմանափակում չկա: Եսիմ ապեր պտի տեսնես մի քանիսը մեկն ընտրես: Պահանջներդ շատ չգիտեմ  :Smile: 
Իսկ քաշ գցելը պտի սկսես սննդից: Իրիկունը հաց ուտելը մոռացի: Ուտել քիչ բայց հաճախ: Շաբաթվա մեջ մի օր բայց ինչ ուզում ես արա  :Smile:  Իսկ կազմվածք ուղղելը մկանները զարգացնելու հետա կապված: Այսինքն ինչ ուզում ես արա շտանգից չես փախնի  :Jpit:

----------


## xaladilnick

> Գոռ ջան, բայց դրանք մեկը մյուսից անկախ չեն: Ես Հայաստան եմ գնում, վատ չի, համենայն դեպս ինձ բավարարումա: Պարապմունքը 1500 դրամա, աբոնենտով 12 պարապմունքը 15000 դրամ: Դուշեվոյ կա:
> Ժամային սահմանափակում չկա: Եսիմ ապեր պտի տեսնես մի քանիսը մեկն ընտրես: Պահանջներդ շատ չգիտեմ 
> Իսկ քաշ գցելը պտի սկսես սննդից: Իրիկունը հաց ուտելը մոռացի: Ուտել քիչ բայց հաճախ: Շաբաթվա մեջ մի օր բայց ինչ ուզում ես արա  Իսկ կազմվածք ուղղելը մկանները զարգացնելու հետա կապված: Այսինքն ինչ ուզում ես արա շտանգից չես փախնի


ապեր ինչ սխալ խորհուրդ կար տվիր  :LOL:  հաց ուտելը եթե շատ անգամ ուտես ու քիչ քիչ կլցվես ում ուզում ես հարցրա :Cool:  Ուրվական ջան գնա Արաբկիր Ու հայաստան ու համեմատի կարաս ուղղակի մտնես նայես միանգամից տարբերությունը կզգաս  :Cool: 
եթե ուզում ես ինչ որ բանի հասնես պտի վիզ դրած պարապես :Cool: 
քեզ պետք ա քաշ քցելու համար քո մաքսիմալի 50 %ով 20 հատ անես (մաքսիմալը են ա որ մի հատ ա գնում): Տրենաժոռներին մի մոտեցի քեզ ոչ մի իզալյացյա բան պետք չի գրի պմ քո համար պռագռամա կկազմեմ կտամ բայց սկզբի մի  ամիսը պտի ամեն ինչ անես հետո նոր պռագռամով
Հ.Գ Մինիստր  մի հատ գրի ինչքան ես պարապում ու առաջընթացդ :Cool: 
Հ.Հ.Գ մի կես տարի ա ուսումնասիրում եմ եդ սպորտը

----------


## erewanski

էէէէ ես սեպտեմբերից գալիս եմ խալադելնիկ ջան

----------


## Ուրվական

> Գոռ ջան, բայց դրանք մեկը մյուսից անկախ չեն: Ես Հայաստան եմ գնում, վատ չի, համենայն դեպս ինձ բավարարումա: Պարապմունքը 1500 դրամա, աբոնենտով 12 պարապմունքը 15000 դրամ: Դուշեվոյ կա:
> Ժամային սահմանափակում չկա: Եսիմ ապեր պտի տեսնես մի քանիսը մեկն ընտրես: Պահանջներդ շատ չգիտեմ 
> Իսկ քաշ գցելը պտի սկսես սննդից: Իրիկունը հաց ուտելը մոռացի: Ուտել քիչ բայց հաճախ: Շաբաթվա մեջ մի օր բայց ինչ ուզում ես արա  Իսկ կազմվածք ուղղելը մկանները զարգացնելու հետա կապված: Այսինքն ինչ ուզում ես արա շտանգից չես փախնի


Դավ, իսկ լրիվ տրինաժորների տեսակներից կա՞: Եսիմ, ասում են էն հեծանիվներից մի քանի օր քշում ես, փորդ լավ մաշում ա :LOL: : Կազմվածքն ուղղել ասելով, նկատի ունեմ ավելորդ քաշից ազատում ու կեցվածքի ուղղում: Դրա համար մկաններդ լցնես, եզ դառնա՞ս: Տենց չեմ ուզում: Էդ որ ուղղեմ, ու արդեն լողի գնամ էլի, որ պահեմ ոնց կա: Իսկ էդ քիչ ուտելը էլի հետաքրքիր հարց ա, բայց աչքիս ուրիշ թեմայում խոսանք: Պահանջ տենց չկա, դուշ լինի, լավ մարզիչ լինի, լավ սարքեր լինեն Դավ ջան:

----------


## erewanski

Ուրվական ջան արի իրաի հետ գնանք խալադելնիկի ասած տեղը

----------


## Ուրվական

> քեզ պետք ա քաշ քցելու համար քո մաքսիմալի 50 %ով 20 հատ անես (մաքսիմալը են ա որ մի հատ ա գնում): Տրենաժոռներին մի մոտեցի քեզ ոչ մի իզալյացյա բան պետք չի


Մի հատ էսքանը հայերեն գրի հասկանամ:
Արաբկիրը տեղով թերություն ա, հեռու ա քաղաքի կենտրոնից:

----------

Ungrateful (26.08.2009)

----------


## xaladilnick

> Դավ, իսկ լրիվ տրինաժորների տեսակներից կա՞: Եսիմ, ասում են էն հեծանիվներից մի քանի օր քշում ես, փորդ լավ մաշում ա: Կազմվածքն ուղղել ասելով, նկատի ունեմ ավելորդ քաշից ազատում ու կեցվածքի ուղղում: Դրա համար մկաններդ լցնես, եզ դառնա՞ս: Տենց չեմ ուզում: Էդ որ ուղղեմ, ու արդեն լողի գնամ էլի, որ պահեմ ոնց կա: Իսկ էդ քիչ ուտելը էլի հետաքրքիր հարց ա, բայց աչքիս ուրիշ թեմայում խոսանք: Պահանջ տենց չկա, դուշ լինի, լավ մարզիչ լինի, լավ սարքեր լինեն Դավ ջան:


մեր մոտ ամեն ինչ կա էդ դահուկներն ու հեծանիվներն էլ իսկ իմ պռեսսից ունենալու համար (այսինքն քար ու սաղ երևում ա 6 հատ կուբիկ ու նույնիսկ դոշերիս արանքն ա փագում) պետք է ծանր քաշերով պռես անել նախ մաքսիմալով որ գոյանա եդ մկանը և յուղերը հալվեն գնան իսկ հետո ռելյեֆի վրա աշխատել այսինքն շատ անել :Ok: 
հեծանիվները ընդհանրապես քաշի վրա չեն ազդում վրեն գրում ա ինչքան կալորիա ես ծախսել վոբշմ մի հատ դեբիլ ծանոթունեի ետի մի ժամ կպած քշում եր համարյա բան չէր ծախսել :Bad:  մեր մոտ տրենաժոռները ավելի շատ են քանց թե DDDում ու ավելի լավը բայց որ ինձ լսես մենակ շտանգով ու գանտելներով կզբաղվես էս քեզ պռագռամայի օրինակ
երեքշաբթի(դոշ - բիցեպս- պռես)
հինգշաբթի մեջք ուս պռես
շաբաթ տրիցեպս ուս ոտ պռես 
դե վարժություններն ել կարամ գրեմ որն ա պետք եթե ուզում ես ասա կգրեմ

----------

erewanski (26.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

> մեր մոտ ամեն ինչ կա էդ դահուկներն ու հեծանիվներն էլ իսկ իմ պռեսսից ունենալու համար (այսինքն քար ու սաղ երևում ա 6 հատ կուբիկ ու նույնիսկ դոշերիս արանքն ա փագում) պետք է ծանր քաշերով պռես անել նախ մաքսիմալով որ գոյանա եդ մկանը և յուղերը հալվեն գնան իսկ հետո ռելյեֆի վրա աշխատել այսինքն շատ անել
> հեծանիվները ընդհանրապես քաշի վրա չեն ազդում վրեն գրում ա ինչքան կալորիա ես ծախսել վոբշմ մի հատ դեբիլ ծանոթունեի ետի մի ժամ կպած քշում եր համարյա բան չէր ծախսել մեր մոտ տրենաժոռները ավելի շատ են քանց թե DDDում ու ավելի լավը բայց որ ինձ լսես մենակ շտանգով ու գանտելներով կզբաղվես էս քեզ պռագռամայի օրինակ
> երեքշաբթի(դոշ - բիցեպս- պռես)
> հինգշաբթի մեջք ուս պռես
> շաբաթ տրիցեպս ուս ոտ պռես 
> դե վարժություններն ել կարամ գրեմ որն ա պետք եթե ուզում ես ասա կգրեմ


ես սեպտեմբերից գալիս եմ

----------

xaladilnick (26.08.2009)

----------


## xaladilnick

> Մի հատ էսքանը հայերեն գրի հասկանամ:
> Արաբկիրը տեղով թերություն ա, հեռու ա քաղաքի կենտրոնից:


այսինքն նայում ես օրինակ ժիմ լյոժա որ քաշն ա որ մի հատ ես անում օրինակ 80 կիլո եդ դեպքում դնում ես 40-50 կիլօ ու 20 հատ անում ես եդ ռելյեֆի համար (մկանների դուրս եկածությունը այսպես ասած) այսպիսով դու կքցես քաշ :Ok:

----------

erewanski (26.08.2009)

----------


## xaladilnick

> Մի հատ էսքանը հայերեն գրի հասկանամ:
> Արաբկիրը տեղով թերություն ա, հեռու ա քաղաքի կենտրոնից:


10 րոպե ա քաղաքից ավելի քիչ քանց թե Հայաստան :Ok:

----------


## ministr

> ապեր ինչ սխալ խորհուրդ կար տվիր  հաց ուտելը եթե շատ անգամ ուտես ու քիչ քիչ կլցվես ում ուզում ես հարցրա Ուրվական ջան գնա Արաբկիր Ու հայաստան ու համեմատի կարաս ուղղակի մտնես նայես միանգամից տարբերությունը կզգաս 
> եթե ուզում ես ինչ որ բանի հասնես պտի վիզ դրած պարապես
> քեզ պետք ա քաշ քցելու համար քո մաքսիմալի 50 %ով 20 հատ անես (մաքսիմալը են ա որ մի հատ ա գնում): Տրենաժոռներին մի մոտեցի քեզ ոչ մի իզալյացյա բան պետք չի գրի պմ քո համար պռագռամա կկազմեմ կտամ բայց սկզբի մի  ամիսը պտի ամեն ինչ անես հետո նոր պռագռամով
> Հ.Գ Մինիստր  մի հատ գրի ինչքան ես պարապում ու առաջընթացդ
> Հ.Հ.Գ մի կես տարի ա ուսումնասիրում եմ եդ սպորտը


Եթե ժամը մեկ կերկոխ ըլնես կլցվես: Բայց եթե թեթև ուտում ես ու մի քիչ սոված վեր կենում օրգանիզմը հասցնում ա կերածդ մարսի ու ճարպ չի կուտակվում: Կարամ էջերով լեկցիա կարդամ էս թեմայով... Դու կես տարիա իսկ ես մոտ 10 տարի առաջ եմ էդ սպորտին առնչվել որոշակի ընդմիջումներով բայց:

Էդ առաջընթաց ասվածն առաջ էր կարևոր, հիմա ուղղակի էնքան որ չժանգոտեմ... պլյուս դրան սաղ օր նստած ենք պետքա շարժվել:

----------


## ministr

> Դավ, իսկ լրիվ տրինաժորների տեսակներից կա՞: Եսիմ, ասում են էն հեծանիվներից մի քանի օր քշում ես, փորդ լավ մաշում ա: Կազմվածքն ուղղել ասելով, նկատի ունեմ ավելորդ քաշից ազատում ու կեցվածքի ուղղում: Դրա համար մկաններդ լցնես, եզ դառնա՞ս: Տենց չեմ ուզում: Էդ որ ուղղեմ, ու արդեն լողի գնամ էլի, որ պահեմ ոնց կա: Իսկ էդ քիչ ուտելը էլի հետաքրքիր հարց ա, բայց աչքիս ուրիշ թեմայում խոսանք: Պահանջ տենց չկա, դուշ լինի, լավ մարզիչ լինի, լավ սարքեր լինեն Դավ ջան:


Գոռ ջան մի 6 հատ հեծանիվ կա տարբեր ձևի; Վազելու դարոժկեք, լիժա: Նույնիսկ կողերը մաշացնելու էն դռդռացող լենտից կա:
Արխային եզ չես դառնա  :Smile:  Էն քո իմացած եզերը կրեատին և նման բաներ են խմում որ տենց ուռում են  :Smile:  Ուղղակի մկաններդ կձգվեն ու կեցվածքն էլ կուղղվի: պլյուս դրան դա մեծամասամբ սովորությունա...  :Jpit:   Դե մնացածը պտի աչքովդ տեսնես: Էսօր կակռազ գնացել էի իմանայի ուզում ես գնաս կամ նայես ձեն կտայի:

----------

Ուրվական (26.08.2009)

----------


## xaladilnick

> Եթե ժամը մեկ կերկոխ ըլնես կլցվես: Բայց եթե թեթև ուտում ես ու մի քիչ սոված վեր կենում օրգանիզմը հասցնում ա կերածդ մարսի ու ճարպ չի կուտակվում: Կարամ էջերով լեկցիա կարդամ էս թեմայով... Դու կես տարիա իսկ ես մոտ 10 տարի առաջ եմ էդ սպորտին առնչվել որոշակի ընդմիջումներով բայց:
> 
> Էդ առաջընթաց ասվածն առաջ էր կարևոր, հիմա ուղղակի էնքան որ չժանգոտեմ... պլյուս դրան սաղ օր նստած ենք պետքա շարժվել:


եթե ուզում ես նորմալ տեսքի գաս պետք ա ճարպերի տեղը պրոտեին օգտագործես օրինակ անյուղ կաթնաշող կամ պռոտեին խմես :Ok:  եթե ենքան ա որ չժանգոտես ավելի լավ ա վազքով զբաղվես :Cool:  
դու կարաս եջերով գրես իսկ ես օրերով :Tongue:

----------


## xaladilnick

> Գոռ ջան մի 6 հատ հեծանիվ կա տարբեր ձևի; Վազելու դարոժկեք, լիժա: Նույնիսկ կողերը մաշացնելու էն դռդռացող լենտից կա:
> Արխային եզ չես դառնա  Էն քո իմացած եզերը կրեատին և նման բաներ են խմում որ տենց ուռում են  Ուղղակի մկաններդ կձգվեն ու կեցվածքն էլ կուղղվի: պլյուս դրան դա մեծամասամբ սովորությունա...   Դե մնացածը պտի աչքովդ տեսնես: Էսօր կակռազ գնացել էի իմանայի ուզում ես գնաս կամ նայես ձեն կտայի:


ընգեր ունեմ հենց ըտեղ ել պարապում ա բիցեպսը մի 43-44, դոշերը ձգում ա մի 10 սանտիմ առաջ ա եթում, ու սաղ բնական ա առանց կրեատին, ու վաբշե առանց ոչ մի բան գենետիկա էլ չունի հասարակ տղա ա :Cool:  :
Հա մեկել քունն ել ա շատ կարևոր

----------


## Norton

*ministr*, իսկ Հայաստանում մարզիչ կա, որ անհատական ծրագիր մշակի ու խոչհուրդներ տա, որ սարքից , որքան մարզես և այլն, թե դու ինքդ:
Մեկ էլ ժամերը , երբ ցանկանա՞ս, թե միայն  հատուկ ժամեր էն տալիս:

----------


## ministr

Մարզիչ կա բա ոնց: Ասում ես, թե ինչի համար ես եկել մարզադահլիճ ու քեզ հերթով ասումա ինչ անես ոնց անես: Իսկ եթե ինքնուրույն ես ուզում պարապես, ոչ ոք չի պարտադրում թե ինչ անես  :Smile: 
Ժամերը Առավոտ 9-ից իրիկվա 11 երբ ուզես:

----------


## erewanski

իսկ որտեղա՞

----------


## ministr

Հայաստան առևտրի տան 6-րդ հարկում:

----------


## Norton

Ժողովուրդ, լսել եմ Դավիթաշենում լողավազան կա, ինչ-որ մեկը գիտի դրա մասին, կամ որտեղ ա գտնվում?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ժողովուրդ, լսել եմ Դավիթաշենում լողավազան կա, ինչ-որ մեկը գիտի դրա մասին, կամ որտեղ ա գտնվում?


Տեղը մոտավորապես այստեղ ա, կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում որ մի շենքն էր, բայց որ գնաս կգտնես:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...02411&t=h&z=19

մի անգամ եղել եմ, ամեն ինչ լավ էր, մաքուր էր, մենակ քլորն էր ահավոր շատ, բայց հետիս եղածների համար նորմալ էր  :Dntknw:

----------

Norton (20.02.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Տեղը մոտավորապես այստեղ ա, կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում որ մի շենքն էր, բայց որ գնաս կգտնես:
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...02411&t=h&z=19
> 
> մի անգամ եղել եմ, ամեն ինչ լավ էր, մաքուր էր, մենակ քլորն էր ահավոր շատ, բայց հետիս եղածների համար նորմալ էր


Ճիշտ ասած ծանոթ մարդ կար, որ գնացելա ու ասում էր լավն ա, բայց տեղը ոչ մի ձև չէի գտնում:
Քլորի հետ պրոբլեմ ամեն տեղ էլ կա, Նեպտունում էլ էր քլորը ահագին շատ, կարևորը ակնոցներ լինի, մաշկին դժվար շատ վնաս տա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ճիշտ ասած ծանոթ մարդ կար, որ գնացելա ու ասում էր լավն ա, բայց տեղը ոչ մի ձև չէի գտնում:
> Քլորի հետ պրոբլեմ ամեն տեղ էլ կա, Նեպտունում էլ էր քլորը ահագին շատ, կարևորը ակնոցներ լինի, մաշկին դժվար շատ վնաս տա:


Չգիտեմ, բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ իմ մոտ պրոբլեմ կա էտ քլորի հետ, որ քթերս ջուր ա լցվում վատանում եմ եթե շատա լինում քլորը: Դավիթ Համբարձումյանում եմ եղել մի երեք  տարի առաջ, ավելի քիչ էր քլորը, չնայած հիմա չգիտեմ: 
Մեկել Դավիթաշենում դուրս չեկավ որ փոքր ա ու նեղ են գծերը, ու Բոյիս համար մի քիչ ցածրոտ ա էլի  :LOL:

----------


## Norton

> Չգիտեմ, բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ իմ մոտ պրոբլեմ կա էտ քլորի հետ, որ քթերս ջուր ա լցվում վատանում եմ եթե շատա լինում քլորը: Դավիթ Համբարձումյանում եմ եղել մի երեք  տարի առաջ, ավելի քիչ էր քլորը, չնայած հիմա չգիտեմ: 
> Մեկել Դավիթաշենում դուրս չեկավ որ փոքր ա ու նեղ են գծերը, ու Բոյիս համար մի քիչ ցածրոտ ա էլի


Մի բան էլ, խորնա՞: Դավիթ Համբարձումյնից, բացի էլ ոչ մի տեղ խորոտ բասեյին չեմ հանդիպել, մաքսիմում 2 մետրա:
Մեկ էլ հետաքրքիրա ազատ գրաֆիկ տալիս են? Ինձ պետքա, որպեսզի սահմանափակում չդրվի օրերի ու ժամերի վրա:
Հա մեկ էլ քարտեզի վրայի կապույտ տանիքովն էր չէ՞, աչքիս կողով անցել եմ, չեմ իմացել որ էտ էր իմ ձնտրածը :LOL:

----------


## Kita

> Մի բան էլ, խորնա՞: Դավիթ Համբարձումյնից, բացի էլ ոչ մի տեղ խորոտ բասեյին չեմ հանդիպել, մաքսիմում 2 մետրա:
> Մեկ էլ հետաքրքիրա ազատ գրաֆիկ տալիս են? Ինձ պետքա, որպեսզի սահմանափակում չդրվի օրերի ու ժամերի վրա:
> Հա մեկ էլ քարտեզի վրայի կապույտ տանիքովն էր չէ՞, աչքիս կողով անցել եմ, չեմ իմացել որ էտ էր իմ ձնտրածը


Տենց-տենց Հայաստան գնա, անսահմանափակ, էտ պահին մուծում, մտնում ես, ինչքան սիրտտ դիմանա լողում :Jpit:

----------


## Norton

> Տենց-տենց Հայաստան գնա, անսահմանափակ, էտ պահին մուծում, մտնում ես, ինչքան սիրտտ դիմանա լողում


Գնացի 1 օր, շաատ վատն էր, նախ փոքրա, հետո շատ մաքուր չի, ամենախորը տեղում ինձ չի ծածկում ու կողի կաֆեն ջղայնացնումա, դրան գումարած 2 ժամը, որ տալիս են շատ-շատա: Մի խոսքով իրենց սպորտզալը արժե գնալ, բայց լողավազան ոչ:
Նույնը Կոմիտասի վրա DDD-ն ավելի լավնա քան Հայաստանինը, բայց էլի փոքրոտ, ամենախորը տեղը 1.80: Ուղղակի Դավիթաշենը մոտիկության համար եմ ուզում, թե չէ Նեպտունը ահագին լավնա, ուղղակի Բանգլադեշումա:

----------


## Kita

> Գնացի 1 օր, շաատ վատն էր, նախ փոքրա, հետո շատ մաքուր չի, ամենախորը տեղում ինձ չի ծածկում ու կողի կաֆեն ջղայնացնումա, դրան գումարած 2 ժամը, որ տալիս են շատ-շատա: Մի խոսքով իրենց սպորտզալը արժե գնալ, բայց լողավազան ոչ:
> Նույնը Կոմիտասի վրա DDD-ն ավելի լավնա քան Հայաստանինը, բայց էլի փոքրոտ, ամենախորը տեղը 1.80: Ուղղակի Դավիթաշենը մոտիկության համար եմ ուզում, թե չէ Նեպտունը ահագին լավնա, ուղղակի Բանգլադեշումա:


Հա Հայաստանի սպոետզալը լավն է, մարզիչն էլ :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Տեղը մոտավորապես այստեղ ա, կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում որ մի շենքն էր, բայց որ գնաս կգտնես:
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...02411&t=h&z=19
> 
> մի անգամ եղել եմ, ամեն ինչ լավ էր, մաքուր էր, մենակ քլորն էր ահավոր շատ, բայց հետիս եղածների համար նորմալ էր


 Ստեղ գնացի, բայց տեղում գրած էր բաղնիք ու տաբլո, բայց լողավազանի մասին խոսք չկար: Կարողա պտի մտնեի… :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ստեղ գնացի, բայց տեղում գրած էր բաղնիք ու տաբլո, բայց լողավազանի մասին խոսք չկար: Կարողա պտի մտնեի…


 հա  :LOL:

----------


## Norton

Ժող. էսօր պարզեցի որ Գոլդս ջիմը, 1 ամսվա աբնոնեմենտով էլ ա հնարավոր գնալ, բայց գնից հարցրեցի պատասխանեցի որ չգիտեն և հրավիրեցին իրանց մոտ, որտեղ մենեջմենթը գինը կասի :LOL: 
Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը տիրապետում է սույն հույժ գաղտնի ինֆորմացիային, խնդրում եմ օգնեք :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ժող. էսօր պարզեցի որ Գոլդս ջիմը, 1 ամսվա աբնոնեմենտով էլ ա հնարավոր գնալ, բայց գնից հարցրեցի պատասխանեցի որ չգիտեն և հրավիրեցին իրանց մոտ, որտեղ մենեջմենթը գինը կասի
> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը տիրապետում է սույն հույժ գաղտնի ինֆորմացիային, խնդրում եմ օգնեք


322010, 208356, 208420

Գոլդս Ջիմի հեռախոսահամարները ըստ Սփյուռի: Ինչ-որ բան եթե պարզեք, ստեղ էլ գրեք, էլի  :Smile: :

Տարեկանի պայմաննե՞րը ոնց են: Էլի լիքը կանխավճար ու 300.000+ ա՞:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> 322010, 208356, 208420
> 
> Գոլդս Ջիմի հեռախոսահամարները ըստ Սփյուռի: Ինչ-որ բան եթե պարզեք, ստեղ էլ գրեք, էլի :
> 
> Տարեկանի պայմաննե՞րը ոնց են: Էլի լիքը կանխավճար ու 300.000+ ա՞:


Զանգելն անիմաստ ա, չեն ասի  :Jpit:  Պետք ա անձամբ գնաս, որ ասեն  :Smile:

----------


## Դարք

> Ժող. էսօր պարզեցի որ Գոլդս ջիմը, 1 ամսվա աբնոնեմենտով էլ ա հնարավոր գնալ, բայց գնից հարցրեցի պատասխանեցի որ չգիտեն և հրավիրեցին իրանց մոտ, որտեղ մենեջմենթը գինը կասի
> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը տիրապետում է սույն հույժ գաղտնի ինֆորմացիային, խնդրում եմ օգնեք


բան իմանաք ձեն հանեք :Love:

----------


## Norton

> 322010, 208356, 208420
> 
> Գոլդս Ջիմի հեռախոսահամարները ըստ Սփյուռի: Ինչ-որ բան եթե պարզեք, ստեղ էլ գրեք, էլի :
> 
> Տարեկանի պայմաննե՞րը ոնց են: Էլի լիքը կանխավճար ու 300.000+ ա՞:


Հայկ ջան բա ինչ եմ գրել, զանգել էի, մի հատ սիրուն ձայնով աղջիկ վերցրեց, ասեց ամսեկան աբոնեմենտ էլ են տրամադրում: Հրացրեցի իսկ գումարը, ի՞նչ պատասխանի որ լավ լինի: Մենք գումարի մասին չգիտենք, դա մեր մենեջմենթնա որոշում, եթե ցանկանում եք իմանալ համեցեք մեր մոտ համ էլ ձեզ կծանոթացնեն պայմանների հետ, վսյո :Jpit:  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկ ջան բա ինչ եմ գրել, զանգել էի, մի հատ սիրուն ձայնով աղջիկ վերցրեց, ասեց ամսեկան աբոնեմենտ էլ են տրամադրում: Հրացրեցի իսկ գումարը, ի՞նչ պատասխանի որ լավ լինի: Մենք գումարի մասին չգիտենք, դա մեր մենեջմենթնա որոշում, եթե ցանկանում եք իմանալ համեցեք մեր մոտ համ էլ ձեզ կծանոթացնեն պայմանների հետ, վսյո


:yaxq

Որոշելը ո՞րն ա, ամեն մեկի համար առանձին պայմաններ ե՞ն ծնում: Ֆիքսված գներ չե՞ն: Դիսկրիմինացիա  :Angry2: :

----------


## Kita

Գլխավորը ես ժամանակին իրենց մոտ ուզում էի գնալ ու հենց էտ գնի պահից ջղայնացա, չգնացի, իտոգի Հայաստանը փոխերս կերավ :Jpit: 
Գալ հասնելը որս է, այ քեզ բան, նույնիսկ ինետում չի գրած, բանի գործ չունեմ հասնեմ եսիմ ուր :Angry2: 
Մի խոսքով ով իմանա, թող ասի :LOL:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Տարեկանի պայմաննե՞րը ոնց են: Էլի լիքը կանխավճար ու 300.000+ ա՞:


 Ինչքան գիտեմ՝ *4*00.000+ ա :Xeloq: :

----------


## Norton

> Գլխավորը ես ժամանակին իրենց մոտ ուզում էի գնալ ու հենց էտ գնի պահից ջղայնացա, չգնացի, իտոգի Հայաստանը փոխերս կերավ
> Գալ հասնելը որս է, այ քեզ բան, նույնիսկ ինետում չի գրած, բանի գործ չունեմ հասնեմ եսիմ ուր
> Մի խոսքով ով իմանա, թող ասի


Մտել էի Ձեզնից մի բան իմանամ, աչքիս  վերջը ես եմ գնալու ճշտեմ :LOL: 
Վաղը կարողա գնամ, տեղեկությունները միայն ընտրյալների համար:

----------


## Norton

> :yaxq
> 
> Որոշելը ո՞րն ա, ամեն մեկի համար առանձին պայմաններ ե՞ն ծնում: Ֆիքսված գներ չե՞ն: Դիսկրիմինացիա :


Դե ուզում են զարմացնեն: Վախում են միանգամից գինը ասեն, գնացող չլնի :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, ես Օրանժ ֆիտնեսի 20 տոկոս զեղչի քարտ ունեմ, ով ուզումա իրան տրամադրեմ թող ձեն հանի :Cool:

----------


## Kita

> Մտել էի Ձեզնից մի բան իմանամ, աչքիս  վերջը ես եմ գնալու ճշտեմ
> Վաղը կարողա գնամ, տեղեկությունները միայն ընտրյալների համար:


 Անդ ես քեզ սիրում եմ :Love:  :Jpit: 
Ուզում էի գրեի, որ վերջը ավտոատեր Անդոն կհասնի :LOL: 
Լսի պայմաններին լավ կտեղեկանաս :Jpit: 




> Դե ուզում են զարմացնեն: Վախում են միանգամից գինը ասեն, գնացող չլնի
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, ես Օրանժ ֆիտնեսի 20 տոկոս զեղչի քարտ ունեմ, ով ուզումա իրան տրամադրեմ թող ձեն հանի


Եթե պատրաստ ես ավտո էլ տրամադրել ընտեղ հասնելու համար :LOL:

----------


## Norton

> Անդ ես քեզ սիրում եմ
> Ուզում էի գրեի, որ վերջը ավտոատեր Անդոն կհասնի
> Լսի պայմաններին լավ կտեղեկանաս
> 
> Եթե պատրաստ ես ավտո էլ տրամադրել ընտեղ հասնելու համար


Բայց դու ընտրյալների ցանկում չես :Huh:  հեսա ընտրյալների ցուցակը մի հատ էլ կնայեմ :Xeloq: 

Հ.Գ. մոռացա ասեմ, ով ընտրյալ չի տեղեկությունը վճարովիյա, գումարը պայմանագրային :LOL: 
Հ.Հ.Գ. Ավտոն կապ չունի Ձեզնից 2 կանգառա :Beee: 
Հ.Հ.Շ.Գ. Հասնելու համար քշել սովորի:բե

----------


## Norton

Ուլեմն սենց, գնի մեջ մտնում է լողավազան, 2 մարզասրահ, սաունա, յոգա-մուգա:
1 ամիս -69000
3 ամիս- 244000
1 տարի 444000
Խմբակային հայտերի դեպքում զեղչեր :Pardon:

----------


## Դարք

> Ուլեմն սենց
> 1 ամիս -69000
> 3 ամիս- 244.000
> 1 տարի 444000
> Խմբակային հայտերի դեպքում զեղչեր


ոնց թե
 մի ամիսը-69000 :Think:  
 3 ամիսը-244000
 3*69000<244000,բայց ամեն դեպքում թանկա,կարելի ա ասել էլիտար մասսայի համարա այսպես ասած

----------


## Norton

> ոնց թե
>  մի ամիսը-69000 
>  3 ամիսը-244000
>  3*69000<244000,բայց ամեն դեպքում թանկա


եսիմ, իրանց մոտ իբչ հաշվարկման սիստեմա, ի դեպ սխալ էի գրել 249.000: Կարամ մենեջերի համարը տամ անձամբ ճշտես:

----------


## Դարք

> եսիմ, իրանց մոտ իբչ հաշվարկման սիստեմա, ի դեպ սխալ էի գրել 249.000: Կարամ մենեջերի համարը տամ անձամբ ճշտես:


այդ աբոնեմնետները անսահմանափակ թվով պարապմուններա ենթադրում՞ օրինակ ես գնում էյի ակվատեկ 12 պարապմունքին 10800 է տալիս,լողն էլ կուկուռուզնիկ էյի եթում ընդե էլ 12000,չեմ ասում կուկուռուզնիկի բասեյնը գոլդ ժիմին կհասնի,զաթո մատչելի էր,համ էլ եթե անսահմանափակ թվով պարապմունքներ էլ լինեն,դժվար թե ամեն օր մարդ գնա,ուղղակի շատ հետաքրիր ա իրանց ռազմավարությունը

----------


## Norton

> այդ աբոնեմնետները անսահմանափակ թվով պարապմուններա ենթադրում՞ օրինակ ես գնում էյի ակվատեկ 12 պարապմունքին 10800 է տալիս,լողն էլ կուկուռուզնիկ էյի եթում ընդե էլ 12000,չեմ ասում կուկուռուզնիկի բասեյնը գոլդ ժիմին կհասնի,զաթո մատչելի էր,համ էլ եթե անսահմանափակ թվով պարապմունքներ էլ լինեն,դժվար թե ամեն օր մարդ գնա,ուղղակի շատ հետաքրիր ա իրանց ռազմավարությունը


Անսահմանափակա ոնց հասկացա, ավելի կոնկրետ սահմանափակումների մասին չասեց:
Ըստ իրա կա նաև ավելի մատչելի ցերեկային աբոնեմենտ մինչև ժամը 4-ը պետքա գնաս: Մի խոսքով շատա, համեմատության համար Նեպտունում լողավազան + մարզասրահ 35.000, ԴԴԴ-ում-40.000:

----------

Դարք (29.03.2010)

----------


## h.s.

Գոլդս ջիմում հաճախումները անսահմանափակա, ուղղակի գները ահավոր են: Ես էլ որ գնացել էի պայմաններին ծանոթանամ, սկզբից գին չասեց, թե չէ միանգամից կթողնես գնաս: Սկզբից տանում սաղ ծանոթացնում են, վերջում արդեն գները: Եթե էտքան հնարավորություններ ունեք, լավ էլ տեղա:

----------


## Kita

> Ուլեմն սենց, գնի մեջ մտնում է լողավազան, 2 մարզասրահ, սաունա, յոգա-մուգա:
> 1 ամիս -69000
> 3 ամիս- 244000
> 1 տարի 444000
> Խմբակային հայտերի դեպքում զեղչեր


Մի խոսքով տարեկան է պետք վերցնել :Jpit:

----------


## Norton

> Մի խոսքով տարեկան է պետք վերցնել


 դու վերցնելու էս?

----------


## karina13

*Մոդերատորական. նույն գրառումը տարբեր թեմաներում կատարելը արգելվում է: Քննարկումները ընթանում են այս թեմայում:*

----------


## yerhas

Ինչ Սպորտային դպրոցներ գիտեք որտեղ պարապում են բասկետբոլ.. :Think:

----------


## Chilly

armfighting

----------


## Դարք

ժողովուրդ կենտրոնում նորմալ ֆիտնես ակումբա փնտրվում, նորմալ գներով ու կահավորանքով, շատ թանկ չլինի` մինչև 15000 ամսեկան  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> ժողովուրդ կենտրոնում նորմալ ֆիտնես ակումբա փնտրվում, նորմալ գներով ու կահավորանքով, շատ թանկ չլինի` մինչև 15000 ամսեկան


Flex Թումանյան-Նալբանդյան խաչմերուկ, ոնց որ նորմալնա  :Think: 
Դավիթ Համբարձումյանում էլ կա, Խորենացի փ., ոսկու շուկայի հետևը:

----------


## Դարք

> Flex Թումանյան-Նալբանդյան խաչմերուկ, ոնց որ նորմալնա 
> Դավիթ Համբարձումյանում էլ կա, Խորենացի փ., ոսկու շուկայի հետևը:


 Մերսի, Ֆլեքսը հետաքրքրեց, մնաց գները ընդունելի լինեն և բոլորս գոհ կլինենք :

----------


## Norton

> Մերսի, Ֆլեքսը հետաքրքրեց, մնաց գները ընդունելի լինեն և բոլորս գոհ կլինենք :


Գինը օրականով 2000, ամսովը չգիտեմ, Ձայնալարին պմ գրի:

----------


## Դարք

> Գինը օրականով 2000, ամսովը չգիտեմ, Ձայնալարին պմ գրի:


լավ  :Smile:

----------


## Նավաստի

Նորություն չկա? Հայաստանի սպորտ դահլիճի մասին ով ինր գիտի?

----------


## Norton

> Նորություն չկա? Հայաստանի սպորտ դահլիճի մասին ով ինր գիտի?


ամսեկան 15.000 դրամ/12 պարապունք, առանձին 1 պարապունքը 1500դր.:

----------


## Նավաստի

Էդ տրենեռով, թե առանց? դուշ կա?

----------


## Norton

> Էդ տրենեռով, թե առանց? դուշ կա?


մարզիչով, դուշ կա:

----------


## Նավաստի

շատ լավա.. ում ա պետք գնալ դիմել?

----------


## Norton

> շատ լավա.. ում ա պետք գնալ դիմել?


 դե գնա Հայաստան 5-րդ հարկ, 3 մարզիչ ա լինում տարբեր օրեր, կոնկրետ բոլորին ծանոթ չեմ, պետքա գնաս տենաս:

----------


## Zangezur

> Նորություն չկա? Հայաստանի սպորտ դահլիճի մասին ով ինր գիտի?


Ես գնում եմ ստեղ՝ http://www.aqualand.am/swimming_pool.html : Ունի նաև շոքեբաղնիք, շուտով նաև տրինաժոռնի զալա բացվում: Ընտիրություն սարքածա: 
Ամսեկան 35 000 անսահմանափակ:

----------


## Norton

aqualand-ը իրոք լավ ա սարքած, բայց մի քանի մինուս ունի հեռավորություն, ծառայությունների դիմաց ավելի բարձր գին համեմատած մյուս ակումբների ու մեկ էլ ներվայնացնումա, որ ներկայացվումա որպես "էլիտար" ակումբ: Առավելությունը էնա, որ դեռ շատ մարդ չի գնում ու կարելիա հանգիստ լողալ ու մենակ դրա համար արժի գնալ:

----------


## Kita

թեման սաղ կրկին կարդացի և ոչ մի հայտարարի չեկա :Jpit: 
Մի հատ ինձ մատչելի լողավազան ասեք, նորմալ պայմաններով և մարզիչով :Jpit: 
Համբարձումյան չասեք:
ՆԱև եթե գիտեք սպորտ զալ + լողավազան գներ, էտ էլ առաջարկեք :Jpit:

----------


## luys747

> թեման սաղ կրկին կարդացի և ոչ մի հայտարարի չեկա
> Մի հատ ինձ մատչելի լողավազան ասեք, նորմալ պայմաններով և մարզիչով
> Համբարձումյան չասեք:
> ՆԱև եթե գիտեք սպորտ զալ + լողավազան գներ, էտ էլ առաջարկեք


Երիտասարդական պալատ (նախկին կուկուռուզնիկը) ամսեկան 12պարապմունք, 12000դրամ մարզիչով: Առանց մարզիչ 10000դրամ:

----------


## Kita

> Երիտասարդական պալատ (նախկին կուկուռուզնիկը) ամսեկան 12պարապմունք, 12000դրամ մարզիչով: Առանց մարզիչ 10000դրամ:


Բայց պայմանները այնտեղ նորմալ են? 
Մաքուր դուշ, ռազդեվալկա?

----------


## Enigmatic

Կիտ Դավիթաշենի լողավազանով հլը հետաքրքրվի, շատ շատ են գովում, համել գիտեմ որ բավականին էժանա, կարաս համ տրեներով համ առանց: շաբաթական երեք օր, կարծեմ 13 կամ 15 000 ա տրենեռով:

----------


## Kita

> Կիտ Դավիթաշենի լողավազանով հլը հետաքրքրվի, շատ շատ են գովում, համել գիտեմ որ բավականին էժանա, կարաս համ տրեներով համ առանց: շաբաթական երեք օր, կարծեմ 13 կամ 15 000 ա տրենեռով:


Համար կա? կամ անուն ունի? :Jpit:

----------


## Enigmatic

Վայ չգիտեմ Կիտ ջան, բայց կարելիա ասել ում էլ ասես կիմանան, որովհետև բավականին հայտնի տեղա էլի, իրա որակով ու գնով:

----------


## **David**

Տղեք եսել ցանկություն ունեմ մարզասրահ գնալու,,,բայց մենակ հավես չեմ անում գնամ,,եթե էլի ցանկացողներ կան թող գրեն::::

----------


## mr. bluesky

Դավիթ, գնացի՞ր վերջը: ես էլ եմ ուզում գնամ, բայց մենակ հավես չկա, թե դեռ ուզում ես գնաս, ձեն տուր: համ էլ տենց շատ խաբար չեմ մարզասրահներից ու գներից: գրանդ սպորտ բան արժի՞:

----------


## armatura

Նորք-Մարաշում (կամ ՆՄ-ից հեծանվային հեռավորության վրա) խելքին մոտ որակ/գին հարաբերությամբ լողավազաններ կա՞ն։

----------


## Վիշապ

«Reebok» սպորտ կոմպլեքսից տեղյակ մարդ կա՞, դա գործում է՞ արդեն, կուզեի գներն իմանալ, ինձ մի ամսով շտանգա է պետք, ցանկալի է վանդակով:

----------


## Արամ

> «Reebok» սպորտ կոմպլեքսից տեղյակ մարդ կա՞, դա գործում է՞ արդեն, կուզեի գներն իմանալ, ինձ մի ամսով շտանգա է պետք, ցանկալի է վանդակով:


Խոսքը Դավթաշենի մասին ա? Ես անդամ եմ, գործում ա, բայց չհասկացա ինչ շտանգա? Խանութի մասին ա խոսքը?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> «Reebok» սպորտ կոմպլեքսից տեղյակ մարդ կա՞, դա գործում է՞ արդեն, կուզեի գներն իմանալ, ինձ մի ամսով շտանգա է պետք, ցանկալի է վանդակով:


Էն էլ ոնց ա գործում։ Բայց մի շաբաթանոց պրոգրամ վայթե չկա։

----------

Վիշապ (09.03.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սորի։ Մի ամսանոց ես ուզում։ Կա։ 100000 մանեթ բասեյինը մեջը։ Առանց բսո վայթեմ 70000:

----------

Վիշապ (09.03.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Խոսքը Դավթաշենի մասին ա? Ես անդամ եմ, գործում ա, բայց չհասկացա ինչ շտանգա? Խանութի մասին ա խոսքը?


Նկատի ունեմ ծանրաձող (barbell): Ծանրաձող ենթադրում եմ, որ կլինի 8000 քմ-անոց սպորտային կոմպլեքսում, ու ենթադրում եմ վանդակ (power cage) էլ կլինի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սորի։ Մի ամսանոց ես ուզում։ Կա։ 100000 մանեթ բասեյինը մեջը։ Առանց բսո վայթեմ 70000:


Հա, փաստորեն էդքան հաճելի գներ չեն, ինչքան որ իրենց սայթում են պնդում: $200-ով քռչոտ ամերիկայում մի տարվա փաթեթ կարաս առնես ու դա ՀՀ երկու նվազագույն աշխատավարձ ա անում:
Ես նոր հասկացա, թե ախպարները ինչի են ժլատ թվում Հայաստանում, Հայաստանը լավ էլ թանկ երկիր ա :Ճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, փաստորեն էդքան հաճելի գներ չեն, ինչքան որ իրենց սայթում են պնդում: $200-ով քռչոտ ամերիկայում մի տարվա փաթեթ կարաս առնես ու դա ՀՀ երկու նվազագույն աշխատավարձ ա անում:
> Ես նոր հասկացա, թե ախպարները ինչի են ժլատ թվում Հայաստանում, Հայաստանը լավ էլ թանկ երկիր ա :Ճ


Ապեր մենք էլիտար երկիր ենք։ 

Բայց դու մի հատ անցի, կարողա սմերիկացիների համար զեղչեր լինեն  :Smile:

----------

Վիշապ (09.03.2018)

----------

